# shower first



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm kind of person that want wife to shower before making love, I feel ,, how do I put the words if wife didnt shower,, not disguist but kills my mood for it. 

anyone in the same shoes


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you.. ocd perhaps? and don't worry... I'm the same way.. but not just with my H... with myself as well. I always feel we BOTH need to shower before doing anything.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Shower together.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

we do shower together, but wife sometimes lies about taking a shower lol. how do i tell her in a nice way she must shower.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You teasingly text her something sexy about you wanting to eat something squeaky clean... there's ways.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

How OFTEN do you and her shower? To be fair... not everyone showers before and after everything .. nor do they feel the need to.. so just remember that she doesn't HAVE to... even though you would like her too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sex happens in this house on a whim. Showered or not. If we had to shower every time, we'd be really clean! :rofl:

Too much to think about. Sex is dirty and raw. Showering is so boring...THAT would kill my mood. "Oooh honey, let's get it ON!" "Go shower first". :/ Nice. Not.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

we shower daily, but I want her to shower after going to bathroom if you know what i mean.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

No I'm not like that and I wouldn't want to shower before sex. Unless I've gotten somehow sweaty or dirty during the day I don't see the point in a second shower.

Having to shower AGAIN would kill MY mood.

And she doesn't HAVE to shower. You can ask nicely but it's not a MUST as you put it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> we shower daily, but I want her to shower after going to bathroom if you know what i mean.


Baby wipes? Soapy wash cloth? Why demand a full shower for such a small body part?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Beezle.. you sound OCD to me.. and I can relate.. because I'm exactly the same way.. BUT remember.. you will need to make compromises when with a partner that doesn't have this mental disorder. Yes it is a disorder.. as many have stated.. they have sex on a whim, ect.. that is the norm and although it may freak you out to not shower before and after everything.. like i said.. not everyone is that way so try to relax a little. If it helps.. get a bit tipsy when you think your going to have sex.... that way your less anal about things.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Baby wipes? Soapy wash cloth? Why demand a full shower for such a small body part?


^^^This is a good idea and cleaning as part of foreplay helps as well.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol: "Less anal" when he just wants her bum clean :rofl: Sorry, just tickled me.

Bee, they have wipes for the bum. They do clean the area and no need for a full shower! Pick some up for you guys. Yes, YOU guys. You can't tell her to clean her beehind better if you don't either


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaia said:


> ^^^This is a good idea and cleaning as part of foreplay helps as well.


Yea.....I wouldn't wipe Hubs' butt for foreplay.

:rofl:

But that's just me. 

ETA: I just asked him if I could clean his butt for foreplay.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG the look on his face was priceless...I'm crying from laughter. he said, "Woman...." and then other things, but i lost it at "woman". :rofl:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, she doesn't HAVE to shower... but then he doesn't HAVE to pleasure her orally either. Don't we like our men to be clean for their oral pleasure???


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Yea.....I wouldn't wipe Hubs' butt for foreplay.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> But that's just me.


He's the one with the issue and it doesn't have to be the butt. I got the impression his issue is with peeing. And with sex most of us are licking that area and not requiring that second shower. The least this guy could do is wipe her off to his satisfaction.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Well, she doesn't HAVE to shower... but then he doesn't HAVE to pleasure her orally either. Don't we like our men to be clean for their oral pleasure???


I never have asked Hubs to clean himself better. He doesn't smell bad down there, even after a day's work.

OP didn't say it was for oral...he wanted his wife to shower after pooping so they could have sex...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> He's the one with the issue and it doesn't have to be the butt. I got the impression his issue is with peeing. And with sex most of us are licking that area and not requiring that second shower. The least this guy could do is wipe her off to his satisfaction.


OH! I thought his "After she goes to the bathroom, if you know what I mean" was poop. No?

They make special cleaning cloths for this...I've seen them at adult stores--so you don't lick soap.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Well, she doesn't HAVE to shower... but then he doesn't HAVE to pleasure her orally either. Don't we like our men to be clean for their oral pleasure???


I do not make my husband shower before oral unless he's really stinky like if he's been working outside and sweating.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OP! clear this up, please.

Are you talking about oral sex and the pee smell?

Or are you talking about full body shower for sex? Cause I can see cleaning for oral...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> OH! I thought his "After she goes to the bathroom, if you know what I mean" was poop. No?
> 
> They make special cleaning cloths for this...I've seen them at adult stores--so you don't lick soap.


What do I know. I'm not a clean freak.

I was just offering suggestions. The fact that his wife is lying to him about it tells me she's annoyed by it. 

I'm kinda familiar because my dad had issues with smells and it drove my mom nuts. He used to make her take 2 showers a day whether they had sex or not.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

talking about bum after pooping. she cleans it but for some reason i feel better when taking shower. 

by the way. i take a shower before and after also.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao i didn't associate bathroom with poop either... lmao.. and cleaning as part of foreplay.. in my mind.. was both in the shower scrubbing eachother down.. ... >_> Not wiping each others arses.....


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> she cleans it but for some reason i feel better when taking shower.
> 
> by the way. i take a shower before and after also.


^^^This is the ocd ....


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> by the way. i take a shower before and after also.


Have you considered seeking help for this?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it a religious thing? Cultural?

I know Hare Krishnas shower after they poop--- every time!  And before and after sex. It's not OCD, it's part of the religion.

But if it is just OCD, try to get a grip on it. I have very sensitive skin and that many showers would ruin my skin. Water is drying to skin and there's no need to take so many showers.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If it's just your OCD....then YOU have to deal with that. IF it's really a hygene issue and she smells bad or tastes bad, then that is an issue that you have to talk with her about. 

My H is OCD... I tell him his OCD issues are his problem. If bed making or carpet cleanliness are problems for him, then those are his job. We all have to own our own problems/issues. 

So if wife is stinky, then she will have to own that. If she isn't and it's just your preference...then YOU have to own that.

And either way, if it bothers you then don't do oral if you think she isn't "fresh and clean". Oral is not mandatory. When she asks why you don't do it, tell her that you really prefer it when it's freshly showered. Then it's on her to prepare herself or not.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

(I knew that 'bathroom' meant poop because when we have to poop in this house, we say "gotta go to the bathroom". If we have to pee we just say we have to pee  )


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

But honestly, get some bum wipes. In the toilet paper aisle.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Cause I can see cleaning for oral...


no way!

oral on a her is better after it has fermented a little.
i dont like soap taste or the 'taste enhancers'.
i love the natural scent and taste of lady parts. mmm


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> no way!
> 
> oral on a her is better after it has fermented a little.
> i dont like soap taste or the 'taste enhancers'.
> i love the natural scent and taste of lady parts. mmm


*GAG!!!* 2nd!! hush up with your grossness!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> I'm kind of person that want wife to shower before making love, I feel ,, how do I put the words if wife didnt shower,, not disguist but kills my mood for it.
> 
> anyone in the same shoes


My wife showers once a day but is always clean unless she works out or some other activity. She is courteous enough to know when a shower is necessary and when it isn't. Your wife isn't the same or are you a little anal about things?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> we shower daily, but I want her to shower after going to bathroom if you know what i mean.


^^^^ They both shower daily paul. I think he's ocd


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Paulination said:


> My wife showers once a day but is always clean unless she works out or some other activity. She is courteous enough to know when a shower is necessary and when it isn't. Your wife isn't the same or are you a little anal about things?


He showers before and after sex... and wants her to shower after she goes to the bathroom. As Gaia said, we think he's OCD, but he seems to be avoiding the question.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

To shower BEFORE and AFTER sex?

Geebus...take the fun right out of it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

that_girl said:


> To shower BEFORE and AFTER sex?
> 
> Geebus...take the fun right out of it.


^^ :/


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> we do shower together, but wife sometimes lies about taking a shower lol.


You shower together but she still lies about it? She sound slike the worst liar in history. :scratchhead:


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Beelzebub said:


> I'm kind of person that want wife to shower before making love, I feel ,, how do I put the words if wife didnt shower,, not disguist but kills my mood for it.
> 
> anyone in the same shoes


I absolutely agree.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

This probably isn't going to sound PC...

But I'd find your showering mandate a massive mood-killer simply because it's not very masculine...

Be grateful that you have a wife that's willing to tolerate it (at least most of the time)


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

that_girl said:


> To shower BEFORE and AFTER sex?
> 
> Geebus...take the fun right out of it.


Right?

I've never even heard of such a mandate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

We do that. Not so unusual...especially if we use, um, slippery stuff that gets sticky when it dries. I hate trying to sleep with that stuff all over me. And who wants to get, uh, tiny pieces of lint or ,even grosser, toilet paper in their mouth? I can totally understand this.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife and I are similar in that after a round of sex, we're both a couple of exhausted heaps of flesh. So to speak.

Sometimes I can barely muster the energy to put a pair of sweat shorts on, let alone shower. I certainly wouldn't expect any different of my wife.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there nothing to be said for spontaneity anymore!! I just can't imagine saying "hold that thought"LOL


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

"You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals so lets do it like they do on the discovery channel"

Maybe consider embracing this as a personal mantra? 

It could help you grow...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

TBT said:


> Is there nothing to be said for spontaneity anymore!! I just can't imagine saying "hold that thought"LOL


^^^Which is why i suggested having a few drinks beforehand... it really helps put the ocd flame lower.... At least... I found it has.... lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> *GAG!!!* 2nd!! hush up with your grossness!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


there is absolutely nothing gross about the natural scent of a woman if she is clean.
im not saying do it after 2 or 3 days of not showering.
but there is nothing wrong if she showered in the morning then getting a taste of it that evening.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> there is absolutely nothing gross about the natural scent of a woman if she is clean.
> im not saying do it after 2 or 3 days of not showering.
> but there is nothing wrong if she showered in the morning then getting a taste of it that evening.


^^I wouldn't know about a womans taste... lmao... but when you started talking about that... I started thinking about the underwear.... *Shudders*


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> ^^I wouldn't know about a womans taste... lmao... but when you started talking about that... I started thinking about the underwear.... *Shudders*


they still smell good by the end of the day too :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> they still smell good by the end of the day too :scratchhead:


:lol::lol:


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> there is absolutely nothing gross about the natural scent of a woman if she is clean.
> im not saying do it after 2 or 3 days of not showering.
> but there is nothing wrong if she showered in the morning then getting a taste of it that evening.


Or maybe you should say: "Guys are 'Gross'...that's what makes us Guys" 


Whether a woman actually feels comfortable not showering (and personally...I've struggled with being too self-conscious my entire life)

I still think your sentiment is how *a real man *is _supposed_ to feel...LOL


You know it's the _refreshingly_ opposite attitude...Mars/Venus...yin/yang and all that jazz

For me, a man saying "_shower first or I have no desire for you _"...lacks the requisite passionate "carnality"

But that's just me


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

In the distant past, a man would write his wife to let him know he'd be home soon (a couple months, as there was no transportation other than horse and feet) and tell her, "I'll be home soon...don't wash."

The smell of a woman USED to be something that was intoxicating. Now, we are so overly processed, our pheromones are drowned out by Irish Spring. 

I like the smell of my husband after a day's work. I like the smell of his arm pits and his sweat. What you eat greatly affects your smell though...we eat pretty healthy, so maybe that's why we don't smell gross? I am not sure. I know I dated a man who ate fast food for almost every meal and he had the funk. not a good funk...a putrid funk that made me gag. We didn't date long. Irish Spring didn't even work.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I know I dated a man who ate fast food for almost every meal and he had the funk. not a good funk...a putrid funk that made me gag. We didn't date long. Irish Spring didn't even work.


C'mon fess up.You can tell us.....Morgan Spurlock,right?


----------

